# Форум 1С > Система налогообложения (ОСНО, УСНО, ЕНВД) >  Формирование проводок в 1С 8.2 при реформации баланса

## DmitriSukhov

1С:Предприятие 8.2 (8.2.19.116)

Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 2.0 (2.0.64.30)

Уважаемые форумчане, подскажите пожалуйста - почему при реформации баланса возникает проводка дт 84.01 кт 26?

----------


## alexandr_ll

Предполагаю, что в текущем периоде была проводка  Кт 84.01 Дт 26?

----------


## avm3110

> Уважаемые форумчане, подскажите пожалуйста - почему при реформации баланса возникает проводка дт 84.01 кт 26?


У меня это было, когда криворуко закрывался месяц.
Т.е. нужно, чтобы документы в периоде не оказывались "после" документов регламентного закрытия месяца.
Для гарантированного исправления ситуации - физически убей регламентные документы закрытия, "передвинь время всех доков на секунду назад (т.е. чтобы их время было максимум 31 числа в 23:59:58)
Перепроведи доки и затем проведи последовательно закрытие месяца

----------

